# Silent generation



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

We have some people here that are too young for generation Y, so are there some people here that are too old for the Baby Boom generation?

Is anyone here born from 1925~1945?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that there are a few.
But many people within that age range are technophobes, lol.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

walking tourist said:


> I think that there are a few.
> But many people within that age range are technophobes, lol.



Ahahaha, I can certainly attest to _my _Silent Generation family members being like that.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I know a gentleman in his early 80s who likes to listen to music on YouTube. He also likes to google conspiracy theories about the Illuminati.

I doubt we'd see him here, though.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I know a gentleman in his early 80s who likes to listen to music on YouTube. He also likes to google conspiracy theories about the Illuminati.
> 
> I doubt we'd see him here, though.


He sounds like a pretty awesome guy.
...wait, are you talking about my grandfather? :laughing:


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

He really does!! xD


----------



## tobrien5 (Mar 29, 2014)

I think many of them are starting to participate in technology. Not as a full blown adopter but their fear is dissipating.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

They tend to be afraid that they will break their computers by touching them. As I have created some degree of chaos with a computer, I can understand that fear.



tobrien5 said:


> I think many of them are starting to participate in technology. Not as a full blown adopter but their fear is dissipating.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My Grandfather was born in the 30's and he was big into computers when the PC came out in the 1980's. He was the first person I knew to make his own website. He's in his 80's now and still loves technology. That said, I can't imagine him having _any_ interest in typology. He's extremely practical and technology is a tool to him. I've yet to see him 'play' on his computer. He very much blends old and new. He's a farmer who uses traditional farming methods on a self-sustaining farm since long before there were terms like "organic". He can be a stubborn arse sometimes but I've always liked how he marches to the beat of his own drum.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I just had an Se/Ni aha moment. My sister made a post from 1917 from the U.S. Food administration, and the values it espoused, about shopping local and using less wheat and meat, could have been a food campaign today by Gen Xer Michelle Obama and her plan to get American obesity down, or the Facebook rant of a Gen Y environmentalist, and realized one of the traits of Gen Z that should mirror the Silent Generation is a practical conservation attitude that they were taught by their parents or the generation just before. 

Excited to see if it's going to come true. It would be support that Strauss Howe is credible.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

My grandmother is 85 I believe... She uses Google, email, and Facebook all regularly, but she's also not into typology, haha. I'm not sure how much of the people born over those years use computers or how much they may use them, though (Google time).


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My grandfather cannot process the shifts in mouse pointer location as they are relative to the movement of the mouse.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe @OldManRivers is from the Silent Generation?


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

My grandparents were from the generation before that... and they are dead. So I doubt they would be posting here.


----------



## JosephtheSinger (Apr 25, 2014)

Elyasis said:


> My grandparents were from the generation before that... and they are dead. So I doubt they would be posting here.


You mean the Greatest Generation. When you think of 1950s/1960s America, they are the masterminds responsible for that. 

The youngest members of that generation are currently 90.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That would be my mother. She will be 93 in June. She's writing a novel. She still enjoys cooking for her family and she exercises daily.
Before she retired, she taught sociology and social work at the college level. She says that she is still using her sociology to help her write her novel. This is her first novel, which she began writing at the age of 91.
She is magnificent!



JosephtheSinger said:


> You mean the Greatest Generation. When you think of 1950s/1960s America, they are the masterminds responsible for that.
> 
> The youngest members of that generation are currently 90.


----------



## JosephtheSinger (Apr 25, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> That would be my mother. She will be 93 in June. She's writing a novel. She still enjoys cooking for her family and she exercises daily.
> Before she retired, she taught sociology and social work at the college level. She says that she is still using her sociology to help her write her novel. This is her first novel, which she began writing at the age of 91.
> She is magnificent!


That's wonderful. She is wise to stay active in her old age!


----------

